# Strip club with wife...



## farside (Oct 27, 2012)

Going to a strip club with my wife tonight. Interestingly, its a birthday party for one of her friends (female).

Neither of us regularly go to these type of places and certainly will not do the "dance things". I'm going to talk to her about other boundaries about it before we go. Any other pointers?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I really enjoyed going to the clubs with my husband. We haven't gone since before marriage, but I actually got turned on by seeing others turned on.

I can just imagine how powerful those strippers must feel to have all those men desiring them. WOW...biggest turn on! 

My husband never gawked over the strippers and for the most part just visited with his buddies, but we shared commentary on the different girls (whether we thought they were sexy, talented or nasty!). It was fun.

If your wife is insecure, I would ensure to watch her most of the night, compliment her...do not get all randy at the end of the night (as she may take this as a sign that you were turned on by another women). but, if she is like me and actually got turned on..then hey take advantage of it and get it on!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

farside said:


> Going to a strip club with my wife tonight. Interestingly, its a birthday party for one of her friends (female).
> 
> Neither of us regularly go to these type of places and certainly will not do the "dance things". I'm going to talk to her about other boundaries about it before we go. Any other pointers?


Politely ignore the strippers.

Be highly attentive to your wife.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Also, your wife may be feeling insecure afterwards and may need reassurance that you are still into her. She may ask you what things turned you on (real boobs, fake boobs..etc). Be sure to answer these questions sensitively. Try and mold your answers to describe her. it's important she knows that she's the only one you desire.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Simply that you're willing to talk about boundaries before going to the strip club shows great love for your wife. I agree with Tacoma in that you want to be very attentive to your wife while there. Follow HER lead. Before you go, make sure you ask what she needs.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

If my wife went with the girls to a male strip club, I wouldn't be bothered because I'm secure about myself and if she came home in the mood and we had crazy sex, great!!!

If I went to a female strip club with the guys, my wife would say, "I don't care", but give me the look, she's not impressed!!!

So, my advice is, when you get married, you shouldn't need or desire to go to strip clubs and bars, etc. You have each other and even kids, so why do you need to go to strip clubs and bars still?

Scenario: Hubby goes to strip club and drinks. Wifee trusts me. Some hot woman or stripper likes him and towards the end of the evening, hits on him, wants crazy sex, she is HOT and no one will ever know. Since his wifee, loving that she is, has a lower sex drive, doesn't look like these HOT women or do the sexual positions they do, etc. he has sex with her that evening and many times. Hubby comes home later, I'm tired, had a great night and going to bed. Or reverse the roles. wifee goes out and same thing happens and hubby has a lower sex drive.

Thinking about the big picture and long term, not good for the marriage. I would recommend adult movies together, toys, oils, fantasies together.

Now if your wifee is secure and is HOT, watches strippers with you and then strips for you at home, stripper pole, etc, that would be great. But is it that really the norm, in a marriage and with kids?

If I went to a female strip club, which I haven't done in 13+ years, these HOT women would be like a steak to me and I never get steak. I know, I will just ignore them and read a book........sure. The only thing I'm thinking is can I hook up with her? She is showing her gorgeous body, nearly naked and pretty much in my face and I'm supposed to just ignore her?! How's this, I would rather be home with my wifee, having sex, cuddling, watching a movie together, back and foot rubs then tempting myself with a woman that is way hotter than my wife and can do things my wife never can or will.

I'm a guy, built on testosterone and that's like playing with fire. And if your wifee or gf has no issues with you going out with the guys, then she is ignorant.


----------



## IndiaInk (Jun 13, 2012)

Tacoma gave the perfect answer.


Seriously...DO EXACTLY THAT...ignore the strippers/act indifferent and make your wife your focus...

that's the stuff that makes a wife feel like she won the lottery 

(has a similar effect in 'healthy' (i.e. not into cuckolding) men too)

generally, we all want DEVOTED partners

that's a very good way to demonstrate it


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Just curios how it went last night...


----------



## catfan (Jan 12, 2013)

Me too


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

I've been twice with my W. And, oddly enough, never without her since we've met. One time at her suggestion, the other at a group of friends suggestion. Likely something I'd never suggest on my own.

We had a great time both times. I didn't ogle the strippers too much, and we just talked about who had the nicest butt, boobs, etc., and who was dancing the best. About half the time was spent just having a drink with her though, talking to her, like we would in any other "bar". The w's a pretty secure woman though, and she does find women attractive (kind of a "curious" streak in her) so take my experience with a grain of salt!


----------

